# Can I use a mid-level scan tool to program steering rack



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello, I have an issue with my steering system but can't quite find the source. I have a few ideas but wanted to check the forum for persons with more knowledge and experience to give input.
So my original motor on the EPS system stopped working. I purchased a used motor from eBay and installed on the rack. However, during my installation of the motor I was turning the belt on the gear cogs to ensure snug fit and to see if there was proper placement of the belt. I am not sure but I'm thinking this may have been a mistake. But I'm not sure if it caused this issue I'm having. 
Currently after reinstalling the rack and pinion with the used motor the system has an error that sensor range is not plausible. I'll attach photos. When the steering wheel is straight and vehicle is placed in reverse the grid Lines are bent to the right, when they should be straight. I have a foxwell NT624 ELITE scan tool which communicates with the SAS but I'm not sure if it's not a high enough grade scan tool to finish the calibration for the different motor installed or if it's a mechanical issue that I've put something out of center and out of range. I can get the power steering to work if I turn the car on then turn the steering wheel counter clockwise for a few turns then back the other way. If I don't do this first there isn't power steering on the right side I e. Clock wise turning of the steering wheel. I'm at lost. Can Simone help please? 2016 gen 2 premier sedan.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm thinking that the sensor is too far out of center for a scan tool to do anything. Programming is only a fine tune. The sensor has to be within range and not max out on either side. 

Assuming the sensor is in the motor, I'd try this: turn the wheel until the backup camera shows straight lines. Turn the car off, disconnect the motor, set the wheels straight, and then put the motor back in.


----------

